# [ASB Quest] Sandstone-Shadow & sanderidge vs Sceptile & Venusaur



## Superbird

[size=+2]*ASB Quest Battle: Sandstone-Shadow & sanderidge vs Venusaur & Sceptile (Eifie)*[/size]



			
				The Arena said:
			
		

> *Skycrown Selva*
> 
> *DQ*: 1 week
> *Damage Cap*: 35%
> *Battle Style*: Switch
> *Banned Moves*: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, Chills 3/pokémon, Direct Healing 1/pokémon
> 
> The thick jungles of central Asber are largely unexplored, reaching as they do up into its jagged, impassable central mountain range. Deep in the forest grows a massive Ceiba tree, its roots alone rising higher than an adult human, its crown lost high overhead and its scarred trunk dotted with epiphytes and the tendrils of a huge strangler fig. The forest here has a peaceful air about it--one that can soon seem cloying and sinister when visitors find themselves constantly in danger of nodding off, alone and unprotected in the middle of the jungle.
> 
> The forest floor is dim, most light filtered away by the multi-layered canopy above, and there isn't much open room for fighting. The Ceiba overhead seems to always be in bloom, the ground around it littered with fallen pink petals. This is a place of great power, and one that's supposedly the home of terrifyingly strong grass-type pokémon.
> 
> *Notes*: Grassy terrain is always in effect, and the terrain cannot be changed. Weather has no effect in this arena.


*Sandstone-Shadow's active squad*

 *Pertina* the female Horsea <Swift Swim> @ Lucky Egg
 *Sana* the female Ivysaur <Overgrow> @ Metronome
 *Nefi* the female Fennekin <Magician> @ Fire Stone
 *Venus* the female Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Dusk stone
 *Dolon* the male Gastly <Levitate> @ Scope Lens
 *Itero* the male Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Zoom Lens
 *Obsidian* the male Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Razor Claw
 *Draka* the female Larvitar <Guts> @ Muscle Band
 *Psyfox* the male Kadabra <Inner Focus> @ Link Cable
 *Matia* the female Omanyte <Swift Swim> @ Weakness Policy

*sanderidge's active squad*

 *Pipsnap* the female Prinplup <Torrent>
 *Morei Rice Candy* the female Sandslash <Sand Veil> @ Passho Berry
 *Touabeld Ninjaspirit Tom* the male Treecko <Unburden> @ Lucky Egg
 *Soulbat* the female Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Yache Berry
 *Zan* the male Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Eviolite
 *Dreamling* the female Abra <Magic Guard> @ Link Cable
 *Twinkletoes* the male Meowth <Technician>
 *ice cream sundae kid* the female Alolan Sandslash <Snow Cloak>
 *Triangle* the female Togedemaru <Iron Barbs>
 *imposteround* the female Oricorio <Dancer> @ Amulet Coin

*The Opponents (as commanded by Eifie)*

 *Venusaur* (Female) <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone [8XP]
 *Sceptile* (Male) <Unburden> @ Miracle Seed [8XP]

To start us off...
~I'd first like to note that I've been asked not to include Stat Variance in quest battles, so if you're looking at my reffing scale at any point during this battle, you can ignore that part.
~I will almost certainly make mistakes during this battle (probably already have, in fact) so if you see any, call me out for them and I'll fix them as expediently as possible.
~ Sandstone-Shadow and sanderidge send out their pokémon, and declare their signature attributes if they have any. 
~ Sandstone-Shadow and sanderidge order commands, in any order
~ Eifie orders commands for Venusaur and Sceptile
~ I ref.


----------



## Eifie

Ha ha! Do you _*EARNESTLY*_ believe you that can defeat ME-- ok this is too cringey I can't even quote it. idk if sanderidge has played ToS, anyway.

Bring it on, apprentice and disciple of mine!


----------



## Superbird

Since no one's sent out any pokémon yet, I want to note that, as dictated here, I've given Venusaur and Sceptile the equivalent of 8 EXP. Keep this in mind when considering who to use for this battle.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I shall send out *Sana*! Go, my lovely grass starter, let's show your evolved form just how great you are.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Alrighty Sana, let's kick this off, shall we? 

Your instructions are pretty simple so I'm just gonna give you the command string - you're a smart Ivysaur! If at any point your opponent is Protecting or you don't think you can hit them for whatever reason, *Defense Curl* instead. 

*Charm @ Sceptile / Defense Curl ~ Toxic @ Sceptile / Defense Curl ~ Sludge Bomb @ Sceptile (if Toxic didn't work) / Venoshock @ Sceptile (if Toxic DID work) / Defense Curl*


----------



## sanderidge

hey, ninjaspirit tom! faithful lizardfriend, fresh out of the pc... let's see what we can get going! 

you're much better without that little egg, so why not start by *fling*ing it at venusaur? next *power-up punch* that dinosaur and end with a good *acrobatics* at sceptile. if there are subs, go ahead and keep doing your command for that action, but if they're protecting let's do some *swords dancing*. if you're poisoned on the third action and they're _not _protecting, take it out on them by using *facade* instead of acrobatics! 

*fling @ venusaur / swords dance ~ power-up punch @ venusaur / swords dance ~ acrobatics @ sceptile / swords dance / facade @ sceptile*


----------



## Eifie

Hah! You two will regret choosing to face me!

Hey Sceptile, did you know that Charm is blocked by *Substitute*? Make the biggest one you can, then hit Sana with *Acrobatics* twice (drop your Miracle Seed straight away; you don't need it).

Venusaur: Start with a small *Substitute* of your own, then *Toxic* Ninjaspirit Tom (one of my finest name creations) and finish with *Venoshock*.

Sceptile: *drop Miracle Seed, Substitute (20%) ~ Acrobatics @ Sana ~ Acrobatics @ Sana*
Venusaur: *Substitute (10%) ~ Toxic @ Ninjaspirit Tom ~ Venoshock @ Ninjaspirit Tom*


----------



## Superbird

The Arena said:
			
		

> *Skycrown Selva*
> 
> *DQ*: 1 week
> *Damage Cap*: 35%
> *Battle Style*: Switch
> *Banned Moves*: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, Chills 3/pokémon, Direct Healing 1/pokémon
> 
> The thick jungles of central Asber are largely unexplored, reaching as they do up into its jagged, impassable central mountain range. Deep in the forest grows a massive Ceiba tree, its roots alone rising higher than an adult human, its crown lost high overhead and its scarred trunk dotted with epiphytes and the tendrils of a huge strangler fig. The forest here has a peaceful air about it--one that can soon seem cloying and sinister when visitors find themselves constantly in danger of nodding off, alone and unprotected in the middle of the jungle.
> 
> The forest floor is dim, most light filtered away by the multi-layered canopy above, and there isn't much open room for fighting. The Ceiba overhead seems to always be in bloom, the ground around it littered with fallen pink petals. This is a place of great power, and one that's supposedly the home of terrifyingly strong grass-type pokémon.
> 
> *Notes*: Grassy terrain is always in effect, and the terrain cannot be changed. Weather has no effect in this arena.


Confused pokémon peek out from amidst the shrubbery and frightened pokémon can be heard rustling away as Sandstone-Shadow and sanderidge make their way through the dense jungle. The journey is anything but easy, but after only a brief encounter with an angry Venipede, and a careful effort to avoid a Beedrill nest, but the two trainers manage to make it to a clearing in the Skycrown Selva in one piece.

The great tree at the other end of the clearing dwarfs even those around it, towering into the sky above even the other trees that surround it – a fixture of nature that must have been here for thousands of years, and will continue to be here for thousands more. The two visiting trainers stare in awe at the Ceiba tree, before bravely calling out a challenge to the guardians of this forest.

No sooner have they done so then a Sceptile drops to the base of the tree, appearing out of what seems like nowhere from the branches far above. Joining it, the ground begins to faintly shake with each footstep of a large venusaur that makes its way out from the other edge of the small clearing. The two Grass-types stare at the trainers, in tacit acceptance of their sacred challenge. And so, the trainers send out their pokémon, and the battle gets underway.

*Round 1*

Blue Corner

Sana – Ivysaur () @ Metronome
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Coolly staring down her evolved form.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Charm @ Sceptile / Defense Curl ~ Toxic @ Sceptile / Defense Curl ~ Sludge Bomb @ Sceptile / Venoshock @ Sceptile / Defense Curl


Touabeld Ninjaspirit Tom – Treecko () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* Unburden
*Condition:* Ready to exercise that ninja spirit.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Fling @ Venusaur / Swords Dance ~ Power-Up Punch @ Venusaur / Swords Dance ~ Acrobatics @ Sceptile / Swords Dance / Facade @ Sceptile

Red Corner

Venusaur () @ Leaf Stone
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Ability:* Chlorophyll
*Condition:* Stoic and unconcerned.
*Status:* 8xp.
*Commands:* Substitute (10%) ~ Toxic @ Ninjaspirit Tom ~ Venoshock @ Ninjaspirit Tom


Sceptile () @ Miracle Seed
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* Unburden
*Condition:* Confident in the face of new challengers.
*Status:* 8xp.
*Commands:* Drop Miracle Seed + Substitute (20%) ~ Acrobatics @ Sana ~ Acrobatics @ Sana​
As the light of her pokéball fades, Sana looks around. This place reminds her of where she grew up – and from the reaction of her partner, also looking around more eagerly, with a gleam in his eye as he glances up at the trees perfectly fit for acrobatic maneuvers, it does the same for him. Turning her attention to her opponents, Sana faces down her evolved form. The Venusaur looks down at her almost contemptfully as it reaches out some vines and begins to gather decayed foliage from the ground into a small pile. Maybe better to focus on her other opponent, then – Sana begins to use her own vines to wave in the air and attempt to draw Sceptile's attention.

To her credit, Sceptile does glance her way – but before she has a chance to do anything charming, he spits out his Miracle Seed onto the forest floor in front of him, using his powers as a Grass-type pokémon to make a cluster of plants and vines rise out around it, the seed at its core. The mass is sentient, looking back at its creator and giving a wry nod; the sight of the creation is enough to convince Sana that this endeavor will get nowhere.

Touabeld Ninjaspirit Tom is unconcerned with such things. He's just happy to be back in the forest he loves so much, ready to harness his inner ninja and use this forest's trees the way they're meant to be used. But for that to happen, he first has to get rid of the cumbersome egg he's been lugging around. Grabbing his Lucky Egg in one hand, he flings it at the Venusaur across the clearing. The grass dinosaur pokémon doesn't even acknowledge the attack; rather, the mass of foliage it's gathered together jumps up and intercepts the throw itself, taking a blow backwards but otherwise little worse for wear.

No matter; Touabelt Ninjaspirit Tom didn't expect that attack to be particularly strong. Nor this one, he thinks as he runs towards the Venusaur, power welling in his fist as he prepares to deliver a punch. As expected, his opponent's Substitute puts itself in the way of the attack; he can see that on impact it's starting to fall apart, but it might still be able to take another one of those. Not now, though, now that the power from the attack has seeped into Touabelt Ninjaspirit Tom, strengthening him for all his future attacks. 

Venusaur doesn't let the Treecko escape quite so easily, however; before Tom has a chance to escape into the trees, she releases a spray of toxins from the huge flower on her back, catching Tom right in the face. The poison easily seeps into his bloodstream, and he begins to feel a nausea as he retreats cautiously from the much larger pokémon. He won't let this deter him. 

Above Touabeld Ninjaspirit Tom and Venusaur, Sceptile flies through the air from tree to tree, capturing Sana's attention but moving too quickly for the poor Ivysaur to get a good read on where he is. Before she can realize her mistake, he pounces upon her, tearing into his partner's pre-evolved form with a vicious fury and darting away before she has a chance to retaliate. Not that Sana doesn't try – the Ivysaur is pretty quick to try much the same tactic as her evolved form did to Tom, but this time it doesn't work out; though her aim is true, Sceptile's Substitute jumps to its rescue, putting itself in the path of the poison and braving the attack, no worse for wear.

Sceptile doesn't let up, taking the opportunity his Substitute provided him for all it's worth, and once again swooping down from the trees to rake Sana harshly with his tail, giving her a little bit of extra damage as he pushes off of her to leap back into the treetops. Touabeld Ninjaspirit Tom is done preparing now, though, and he's ready to unleash his ninjitsu to hep his partner out. He wastes no time climbing up the nearest tree he can and jumping from there to another, slightly higher-up. As a Treecko, he quickly puzzles out his evolved form's pattern – the Sceptile isn't really focusing on him, anyhow – and just as the bigger gecko pokémon appears Tom takes his chance, and channels his nausea and discomfort into an attack backed by the power from his last. 

It's a good, solid hit, but it's on the wrong target. Sceptile's Substitute blocks the attack at the last moment, flying out of the trees and hitting the ground, while Sceptile himself slips away back into the treetops. Regardless, Sana takes her opportunity to shoot a bigger ball of sludge than last time at the Substitute, to, if nothing else, ensure that it won't be bothering her and her partner in the future. Her attack strikes true, and it's more effective this time – on impact, the Substitute crumbles into its component parts, the Miracle Seed at its core falling to the ground and getting lost in the grass.

Touabeld Ninjaspirit Tom is reasonably satisfied with this outcome, but as he watches the Substitute fall apart from a tree branch, he rebukes himself for not managing to hit Sceptile himself. His brooding is interrupted, however, by a spray of acid that knocks the Treecko clear off the tree branch and crashing to the ground. Venusaur seems to almost be grinning at the success of its Venoshock, the attack sinking into Tom's skin, assisted by the poison, and worsening the Treecko's nausea for a few moments before the gecko pokémon regains enough presence of mind to shake the attack off. He gets to his feet beside his partner, and shoots her a glance. This is going to be a tough battle, no doubt.

*End of Round 1*

Blue Corner

Sana – Ivysaur () @ Metronome
*Health:* 67% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 88%
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Somewhat flustered; slightly overwhelmed.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Charm @ Sceptile ~ Toxic @ Sceptile ~ Sludge Bomb @ Sceptile


Touabeld Ninjaspirit Tom – Treecko ()
*Health:* 74%
*Energy:* 88%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* *Unburden*
*Condition:* Acknowledging his worthy opponents.
*Status:* Attack +1. Badly poisoned (1%). Unburden activated.
*Actions:* Fling @ Venusaur ~ Power-Up Punch @ Venusaur ~ Acrobatics @ Sceptile

Red Corner





Venusaur () @ Leaf Stone
*Health:* 4% \ 93%
*Energy:* 84%
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Ability:* Chlorophyll
*Condition:* Stoic – above all this, figuratively.
*Status:* Protected by Substitute. 8xp.
*Actions:* Substitute (10%) ~ Toxic @ Tom ~ Venoshock @ Tom


Sceptile () 
*Health:* 83%
*Energy:* 78%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* *Unburden*
*Condition:* Clearly confident – above all this, literally.
*Status:* 8xp. Unburden activated.
*Actions:* Substitute (20%) ~ Acrobatics @ Sana ~ Acrobatics @ Sana​
Arena Notes
~Grassy Terrain is in effect.
~A Miracle Seed lies somewhere in the grass in the middle of the battlefield.
~A Lucky Egg lies in the grass near Venusaur, in danger of being stepped on.

Referee Notes
~This is your daily reminder that, while I may take liberties with turn order in the write-up, I don't do so in the calcs. If you do find any mistakes I've made in those, please tell me as soon as possible, so that I may fix them.
~The Substitutes do not recover health from Grassy Terrain, just as they don't in the games. The pokémon behind them do, however.
~Friendly note, Acrobatics will do more damage than Facade for Tom, due to being super effective.

Next Round
~Eifie commands for Sceptile and Venusaur
~Sandstone-Shadow and sanderidge issue commands for Sana and Toubaled Ninjaspirit Tom



Spoiler: Action Log / Calcs



_Speed Order: Sceptile (120) > Venusaur (80) > Tom (70) > Sana (60)_
Action 1
~Sceptile drops its Miracle Seed
~Sceptile uses Substitute, for 20% health and 10% energy
~Venusaur uses Substitute, for 10% health and 5% energy
~Tom uses Fling on Venusaur (with its Lucky Egg), dealing 3Base = 3% damage for 2% energy
~Venusaur's Substitute takes the attack (7% remaining).
~Sana uses Charm on Sceptile, for 2% energy. The Substitute blocks the attack.
~Grassy Terrain restores 1% health to all combatants.
_Speed order: Sceptile (240) > Tom (140) > Venusaur (80) > Sana (60)_
Action 2
~Sceptile uses Acrobatics on Sana, dealing (11Base * 1.5Type + 2EXP) = 18% damage for 6% energy.
~Tom uses Power-Up Punch on Venusaur, dealing (4Base * 0.66Type) = 3% damage for 3% energy
~Venusaur's Substitute blocks the attack (4% remaining)
~Tom's Attack increases.
~Venusaur uses Toxic on Tom, for 4% energy
~Tom is badly poisoned.
~Sana uses Toxic on Sceptile, for 4% energy
~Sceptile's Substitute blocks the attack.
~Grassy Terrain restores 1% health to all combatants.
Action 3
~Sceptile uses Acrobatics on Sana, dealing 18% damage for 6% energy
~Tom uses Facade on Sceptile, dealing (14Base * 1.16Boost) = 16% damage for 7% energy
~Sceptile's Substitute blocks the attack (4% remaining)
~Venusaur uses Venoshock on Tom, dealing (13Base * 1.25STAB * 1.5Type + 2EXP = 26% damage for 7% energy
~Sana uses Sludge Bomb on Sceptile, dealing (9Base * 1.25STAB * 1.5Type) = 17% damage for 6% energy
~Sceptile's Substitute blocks the attack, and breaks.
~Tom takes 1% damage from Toxic Poison
~Grassy Terrain restores 1% health to all combatants.
Summary
~Sana's Health: 100%Init - 18Acrobatics - 18Acrobatics + 2Grassy Terrain = 67% (Capped)
~Sana's Energy: 100%Init - 2Charm - 4Toxic - 6Sludge Bomb = 88%
~Tom's Health: 100%Init - 26Venoshock - 1Toxic + 1Grassy Terrain= 74%
~Tom's Energy: 100%Init - 2Fling - 3Power-up Punch - 7Facade = 88%
~Venusaur's Health: 100%Init - 10Substitute + 3Grassy Terrain = 93%
~Venusaur's Energy: 100%Init - 5Substitute - 4Toxic - 7Venoshock = 84%
~Venusaur's Substitute's Health: 10%Init - 3Fling - 3Power-up Punch = 4%
~Sceptile's Health: 100%Init - 20Substitute + 3Grassy Terrain = 83%
~Sceptile's Energy: 100%Init - 10Substitute - 6Acrobatics - 6Acrobatics = 78%
~Sceptile's Substitute's Health: 20%Init - 16Facade - 17Sludge Bomb = 0%


----------



## Eifie

The damage cap is 35%, so I think Sana should have slightly more health, right?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Oh! Also, in your action calcs, it says that Grassy Terrain restored 1% for each combatant all three actions, but it looks like Sana and Tom only gained 2 and 1, respectively - is that right?


----------



## Superbird

Eifie said:


> The damage cap is 35%, so I think Sana should have slightly more health, right?





Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Oh! Also, in your action calcs, it says that Grassy Terrain restored 1% for each combatant all three actions, but it looks like Sana and Tom only gained 2 and 1, respectively - is that right?


Keep in mind that Grassy Terrain healing is calculated per action, and that I aggregate it at the end of the round, in the calcs. You can see in the action-by-action calcs, though the summary simplifies it.

Sana and Tom were at 100% health at the end of Action 1, so they didn't recover health on that action. Similarly, Tom was at 100% health at the end of Action 2, so he didn't recover any health on that action either.

Sana brushed up against the damage cap but didn't hit it – 18% damage at the on action 2, recover 1%, and then another 18%. It adds up to 35% exactly.

That said, I just realized I forgot to apply Poison damage for Tom, so I've updated the reffing to reflect that.


----------



## Eifie

Superbird said:


> Sana brushed up against the damage cap but didn't hit it – 18% damage at the on action 2, recover 1%, and then another 18%. It adds up to 35% exactly.


The damage cap is for damage actually taken, not the net difference, so the second Acrobatics should have done 1% less.


----------



## Superbird

Eifie said:


> The damage cap is for damage actually taken, not the net difference, so the second Acrobatics should have done 1% less.


Oh, you're right. That's fair, then –*fixed.


----------



## Eifie

Hmph! You two don't stand a chance!

Sceptile: Start with a *Safeguard*, then continue with the *Acrobatics* at Sana. If she has clones or you're unable to hit her, try *X-Scissor* at Tom; if _he_ has clones or you can't hit him, *Swords Dance*.

Venusaur: Put up a *Light Screen* and then keep on *Venoshock*ing Tom. If Tom tries to use Acrobatics, doesn't have a Substitute or clones, and you're able to reach him, *Block* him the first time he does (if he does have a Substitute, stick with Venoshock). If either opponent has clones, get rid of them with *String Shot*; also use it if you're unable to hit Tom for whatever reason.

Sceptile: *Safeguard ~ Acrobatics @ Sana / X-Scissor @ Tom / Swords Dance ~ Acrobatics @ Sana / X-Scissor @ Tom / Swords Dance*

Venusaur: *Light Screen ~ Venoshock @ Tom / Block @ Tom / String Shot ~ Venoshock @ Tom / Block @ Tom / String Shot*


----------



## Superbird

*DQ Warning for sanderidge and Sandstone-Shadow*.

You have a little more than 50 hours.


----------



## sanderidge

right tom, let's get going! first off, if at any time you don't think you can fulfill your set command for an action, do a *swords dance*. hopefully that will remain unnecessary. 

start off with all your* attract*ive capabilities and aim all those at venusaur! then keep cozying up to her with *captivate*. finally, show off with an *acrobatics* at sceptile! good luck, my ninja-in-training.

*attract @ venusaur / swords dance ~ captivate @ venusaur / swords dance ~ acrobatics @ sceptile / swords dance*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Alright Sana! We're in a tough situation here, but we believe! We can do this!! We are strong and mighty and these evolved 'mons will see what it really means to be part of a team!! 

That Sceptile's been pretty violent, no? Let's *Charm* him into being a little nicer to you. Then, let's go ahead and *Attract* him, too - hopefully he won't hit you so hard next time! End with a *Sludge Bomb* - that Light Screen might soften it a bit, but try to make it really impressive! You want to show off, after all! 

If for any reason you can't hit your target due to substitute, clones, protect, a tree fell down on someone and you can't see them, whatever, just *Defense Curl* instead.

*Charm @ Sceptile / Defense Curl ~ Attract @ Sceptile / Defense Curl ~ Sludge Bomb @ Sceptile / Defense Curl*


----------



## Superbird

The Arena said:
			
		

> *Skycrown Selva*
> 
> *DQ*: 1 week
> *Damage Cap*: 35%
> *Battle Style*: Switch
> *Banned Moves*: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, Chills 3/pokémon, Direct Healing 1/pokémon
> 
> The thick jungles of central Asber are largely unexplored, reaching as they do up into its jagged, impassable central mountain range. Deep in the forest grows a massive Ceiba tree, its roots alone rising higher than an adult human, its crown lost high overhead and its scarred trunk dotted with epiphytes and the tendrils of a huge strangler fig. The forest here has a peaceful air about it--one that can soon seem cloying and sinister when visitors find themselves constantly in danger of nodding off, alone and unprotected in the middle of the jungle.
> 
> The forest floor is dim, most light filtered away by the multi-layered canopy above, and there isn't much open room for fighting. The Ceiba overhead seems to always be in bloom, the ground around it littered with fallen pink petals. This is a place of great power, and one that's supposedly the home of terrifyingly strong grass-type pokémon.
> 
> *Notes*: Grassy terrain is always in effect, and the terrain cannot be changed. Weather has no effect in this arena.


*Round 2*

Blue Corner

Sana – Ivysaur () @ Metronome
*Health:* 67%
*Energy:* 88%
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Somewhat flustered; slightly overwhelmed.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Charm @ Sceptile / Defense Curl ~ Attract @ Sceptile / Defense Curl ~ Sludge Bomb @ Sceptile / Defense Curl


Touabeld Ninjaspirit Tom – Treecko ()
*Health:* 74%
*Energy:* 88%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* *Unburden*
*Condition:* Acknowledging his worthy opponents.
*Status:* Attack +1. Badly poisoned (1%). Unburden activated.
*Commands:* Attract @ Venusaur / Swords Dance ~ Captivate @ Venusaur / Swords Dance ~ Acrobatics @ Sceptile / Swords Dance

Red Corner





Venusaur () @ Leaf Stone
*Health:* 4% \ 93%
*Energy:* 84%
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Ability:* Chlorophyll
*Condition:* Stoic – above all this, figuratively.
*Status:* Protected by Substitute. 8xp.
*Commands:* Light Screen ~ Venoshock @ Tom / Block @ Tom / String Shot ~ Venoshock @ Tom / Block @ Tom / String Shot


Sceptile () 
*Health:* 83%
*Energy:* 78%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* *Unburden*
*Condition:* Clearly confident – above all this, literally.
*Status:* 8xp. Unburden activated.
*Commands:* Safeguard ~ Acrobatics @ Sana / X-Scissor @ Tom / Swords Dance ~ Acrobatics @ Sana / X-Scissor @ Tom / Swords Dance​
As Toubaled Ninjaspirit Tom continues to recover from Venusaur's attack, Sceptile emerges from the trees and lands gracefully next to the Seed Pokémon. Splaying his arms out to both sides, the big gecko pokémon concentrates, and within a moment a ripple of light washes over him and his partner, coalescing into a faintly-rippling shield. The Safeguard, to Tom and Sana, is almost mesmerising, and it gives Tom an idea. He brazenly calls out to Venusaur, giving her a sly nod and almost bowing a bit, deferring to the might she displayed last round.

Venusaur isn't entirely sure what to think of this. As it deliberates, she notices Sana doing something similar to Sceptile – the Ivysaur is smiling surprisingly girlishly at Sceptile, expressing her admiration. And while the action isn't quite as overt as what Tom just did, it does seem to have an effect. Sceptile even seems caught off-guard by the action, getting noticeably embarrassed at the praise.

However, the way Sceptile deals with complicated feelings is to just ignore them. Now that he's set up the Safeguard, he leaps back up into the trees to gain momentum, and after a moment of that he leaps out again and acrobatically strikes Sana. Just before impact, the Ivysaur looks at him, a sadness in her eyes – and it gives him pause. The resulting attack isn't quite as strong as it might have been. And before he can retreat once again, Sana mets his eye, and as he reaches the nearest tree he doesn't continue jumping around, instead opting to cling to the trunk and watch her. Extending some vines, Sana makes a heart shape with them, and Sceptile suddenly finds himself feeling quite guilty.

This approach seems to be working, Tom thinks. To that end, he prepares to try and Captivate Venusaur in the same way that Sana just Charmed Sceptile; but as he begins, he notices Venusuar's substitute, the sentient bundle of leaves standing in his way. He knows how Substitutes work, he thinks, and it would interpret that action as a threat; so instead, he falls back on his marvelous Dancing Ninjitsu. With a sharp whistle, Toubaled Ninjaspirit Tom tries to grab Venusaur's attention; and when he succeeds, he begins a ritual dance, showing off his knowledge and stylish athletic prowess to the Seed Pokémon.

Venusaur is, unfortunately, not all that impressed. He is impressive, admittedly, but Venusaur would have preferred a more romantic gesture from someone trying to woo her. Perhaps, she thinks, a sharp Venoshock will change his behavior for the better. This she does, releasing another splash of venom that strikes Tom straight out of his dance as her Substitute graciously moves out of the way of the attack. The Treecko lets out a pained screech, admittedly not that attractive, as the attack washes over him, twice as effective for the poison running through his veins, and he falls to his knees as he tries to endure the attack.

His pre-evolution's struggles have not escaped Sceptile's eyes. It's harsh, he can admit, but upon giving it a little bit of thought, the larger Grass-type makes a quick determination that if his partner was willing to do such a thing to her paramour, her own pre-evolution might try to do the same to him. To that end, he might be better off giving Sana a warning of what will happen if she tries the same – yeah, that sounds like a decent idea. Mind made up, Sceptile leaps from his tree, doing a graceful frontflip in the air before stomping on Sana and jumping back into the foliage, meeting her eyes. He softened the attack for her, again, but she should get the message by now.

He begins to reevaluate his position in short order, when tears begin to well towards the edges of Sana's heartbroken eyes. The Ivysaur spends a short moment coming to terms with her feelings, but only that; before Sceptile has properly thought through the consequences of his action, she has released a Sludge Bomb straight in his direction. The attack is a solid hit, almost knocking Sceptile off-balance on its tree branch. 

Tom notices his partner, and shakes himself off from the Venoshock. He really ought to help her out. To that end, he forces himself up off the ground, and uses his own athletic ability to jump into the trees. While the Sceptile is still reeling, Toubaled Ninjaspirit Tom smashes into the back of his evolved form – out of nowhere, as befits the ninjaspirit. Caught by surprise, the bigger Gecko pokémon falls harshly to the ground. 

Tom revels in the takedown for just a moment, until another wave of venom crashes into him, flying clear over Sana and Sceptile, and knocks him off the tree as well. Venusaur has standards, it has decided, and Tom does not seem to meet them – he should be focusing on her, if he wants to win her affection, not on his teammate. And attacking her partner? Not cool. The seed pokémon watches, satisfied, as Tom does his best to shake himself off, his evolved counterpart doing so much quicker and retreating back to Venusaur's side of the battlefield.

*End of Round 2*

Blue Corner

Sana – Ivysaur () @ Metronome
*Health:* 42%
*Energy:* 76%
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Somewhat flustered; slightly overwhelmed.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Charm @ Sceptile ~ Attract @ Sceptile ~ Sludge Bomb @ Sceptile


Touabeld Ninjaspirit Tom – Treecko ()
*Health:* 42% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 75%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* *Unburden*
*Condition:* Acknowledging his worthy opponents.
*Status:* Unburden activated. Attack +3. Badly poisoned (2%). 
*Actions:* Attract @ Venusaur ~ Swords Dance ~ Acrobatics @ Sceptile

Red Corner





Venusaur () @ Leaf Stone
*Health:* 4% \ 96%
*Energy:* 70%
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Ability:* Chlorophyll
*Condition:* Stoic – above all this, figuratively.
*Status:* Protected by Substitute. 8xp. 
*Actions:* [Infatuated] ~ Venoshock @ Tom ~ Venoshock @ Tom


Sceptile () 
*Health:* 51% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 63%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* *Unburden*
*Condition:* Clearly confident – above all this, literally.
*Status:* 8xp. Unburden activated. Attack -2. Protected by Safeguard (2 more actions)
*Actions:* Safeguard ~ Acrobatics @ Sana ~ Acrobatics @ Sana​
Arena Notes
~Grassy Terrain is in effect.
~A Miracle Seed lies somewhere in the grass in the middle of the battlefield.
~A Lucky Egg lies in the grass near Venusaur, in danger of being stepped on.

Referee Notes
~As always, if you see anything off with the calcs, please tell me and I'll fix it as soon as possible.
~Attract is both not blocked by Safeguard and not blocked by Substitute.
~"Fulfill your set command" is kind of vague, sanderidge, but I decided to give you the benefit of the doubt here – Captivate would have been blocked by Substitute, so on Action 2 Tom used Swords Dance instead.
~Venusaur is much slower than Tom and Block doesn't have increased priority, so with the way I interpreted Eifie's command, Venusaur could not use Block on action 3 and so defaulted to Venoshock.

Next Round
~Sandstone-Shadow and sanderidge issue commands for Sana and Toubaled Ninjaspirit Tom
~Eifie commands for Sceptile and Venusaur



Spoiler: Action Log / Calcs



_Speed Order: Sceptile (240) > Tom (140) > Venusaur (80) > Sana (60)_
Action 1
~Sceptile uses Safeguard, for an initial 1% energy
~Sceptile is protected by Safeguard (4 more actions)
~Tom uses Attract on Venusaur, for 4% energy
~Venusaur is infatuated with Tom (50%)
~Venusaur is too infatuated to act (roll: 45\50)
~Venusaur's infatuation chance becomes 40%
~Sana uses Charm on Sceptile, for 2% energy
~Sceptile's Attack harshly falls.
~The grassy terrain restores 1% health to all battlers
Action 2
~Sceptile uses Acrobatics on Sana, dealing (11Base * 1.5Type * 0.75Boost + 2EXP) = 14% damage for 6% energy.
~Sceptile is protected by Safeguard (1%) (3 more actions)
~Tom uses a particularly Captivating Swords Dance, for 2% energy
~Tom's Attack rises sharply
~Venusaur's Infatuation chance rises to 45%.
~Venusaur is infatuated but manages to attack anyway (roll: 46\45)
~Venusaur's Infatuation chance becomes 35%
~Venusaur uses Venoshock, dealing (13Base * 1.25STAB * 1.5Type + 2EXP) = 26% damage for 7% energy
~Venusaur's Infatuation chance becomes 22%
~Sana uses Attract, for 4% energy
~Sceptile is infatuated with Sana (50%)
~The grassy terrain restores 1% health to all battlers.
Action 3[/size]
~Sceptile is infatuated, but manages to attack anyway (roll: 63\50)
~Sceptile's Infatuation chance becomes 40%
~Sceptile uses Acrobatics on Sana, dealing 14% damage for 6% energy
~Sceptile's Infatuation chance becomes 33%
~Sceptile is protected by Safeguard (1%) (2 more actions)
~Tom uses Acrobatics on Sceptile, dealing (11Base * 1.5Type * 1.5Boost) = 25% damage, for 7% energy
~Venusaur is infatuated but manages to attack anyway (roll: 26\22)
~Venusaur's Infatuation chance becomes 12%
~(13Base * 1.25STAB * 1.5Type + 2EXP) = 26% damage (Capped) for 7% energy
~Venusaur is no longer infatuated.
~Sana uses Sludge Bomb on Sceptile, dealing (9Base * 1.25STAB * 1.5Type = 17% damage (Capped) for 6% energy
~Sceptile is no longer infatuated.
~The grassy terrain restores 1% health to all battlers
~Tom takes 2% damage from Poison
Summary:
Sana's Health: 67Init - 14Acrobatics - 14Acrobatics + 3Grassy Terrain= 42%
Sana's Energy: 88Init - 2Charm - 4Attract - 6Sludge Bomb = 76%
Tom's Health: 74Init - 26Venoshock - 26Venoshock - 2Poison+ 3Grassy Terrain= 42% (CAPPED)
Tom's Energy: 88Init - 4Attract - 2Swords Dance - 7Acrobatics = 75%
Venusaur's Health: 93Init - 3Grassy Terrain = 96%
Venusaur's Energy: 84Init - 7Venoshock - 7Venoshock = 70%
Venusaur's Substitute's Health: 4Init = 4%
Sceptile's Health: 83Init - 25Acrobatics - 17Sludge Bomb + 3Grassy Terrain = 51% (CAPPED)
Sceptile's Energy: 78Init - 6Acrobatics - 6Acrobatics - 3Safeguard = 63%


----------



## Superbird

*DQ Warning for Sandstone-Shadow and sanderidge.*

48 hours from now, give or take.


----------



## sanderidge

is it ok to ask for a time extension on this?


----------



## Superbird

Sandstone-Shadow has already talked to me about it. You're fine.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Oh... commands. What even are commands. Okay Sana, sludge bomb until you and Tom have both hit sceptile. after thaaaat... charm at sceptile, defense curl if you can't hit either?

*sludge bomb @ sceptile / charm @ sceptile / defense curl x 3*


----------



## sanderidge

tom forgive me. i hope you're doing ok tom. acrobatics. swords dance if and only if you are physically unable to acrobatics. if you're also physically unable to swords dance, screech at the closest enemy, with preference to sceptile.

*acrobatics @ venusaur / swords dance / screech @ sceptile? ~ acrobatics @ sceptile / swords dance / screech @ sceptile? , 2x*


----------



## Eifie

You fools _still_ cling to your desperate hopes of defeating me? Hmph! Sceptile, start by *digging down*, then do a *Swords Dance* down there and *come back up* at Sana once you hear Venusaur's attack. If there isn't enough room to do a Swords Dance, *Work Up* instead. Venusaur, make yourself another *small Substitute* once you lose your current one, then go with another *Venoshock* at Tom. On the last action, wait for Sana to use Defense Curl and then hit then both with *Petal Blizzard*. Roar really loudly or something when you're attacking so Sceptile knows it's safe to dig back up.

Sceptile: *Dig (down) ~ Swords Dance / Work Up ~ (wait) Dig (up) @ Sana*
Venusaur: *Substitute (10%) ~ Venoshock @ Tom ~ (wait) Petal Blizzard*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 3*

Blue Corner

Sana – Ivysaur () @ Metronome
*Health:* 42%
*Energy:* 76%
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Somewhat flustered; slightly overwhelmed.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Sludge Bomb @ Sceptile / Charm @ Sceptile / Defense Curl x3


Touabeld Ninjaspirit Tom – Treecko ()
*Health:* 42%
*Energy:* 75%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* *Unburden*
*Condition:* Acknowledging his worthy opponents.
*Status:* Unburden activated. Attack +3. Badly poisoned (2%). 
*Commands:* Acrobatics @ Venusaur / Swords Dance / Screech @ Closest ~ Acrobatics @ Sceptile / Swords Dance / Screech @ Closest x2

Red Corner





Venusaur () @ Leaf Stone
*Health:* 4% \ 96%
*Energy:* 70%
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Ability:* Chlorophyll
*Condition:* Stoic – above all this, figuratively.
*Status:* Protected by Substitute. 8xp. 
*Actions:* Substitute (10%) ~ Venoshock @ Tom ~ (wait) Petal Blizzard


Sceptile () 
*Health:* 51%
*Energy:* 63%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* *Unburden*
*Condition:* Clearly confident – above all this, literally.
*Status:* 8xp. Unburden activated. Attack -2. Protected by Safeguard (2 more actions)
*Commands:* Dig (down) ~ Swords Dance / Work Up ~ (wait) Dig (up) @ Sana​
Recovering quickly, Sceptile wastes little time in changing tactics. Leaping around in the trees has been effective so far, but it's led him to take quite a bit of damage so far. Now, he begins to dig through the ground beneath himself, quickly descending to within the earth. Touabeld Ninjaspirit Tom casts a brief glance at his evolved form, before leaping into action towards his opponent's partner. Venusaur, unshakable, stares Tom down as he gracefully pirouettes through the air. It's a well-executed attack, but just before it connects, Venusaur's sentient bundle of leaves leaps up to intercept. On impact, they dissipate, but the distraction is enough to knock Tom off-target. No matter, that's what he intended to accomplish, anyway.

Which is all well and good, but Venusaur too is prepared for this. No sooner has Tom destroyed her Substitute then the Seed Pokémon lets out a roar, releasing some more of its life energy to reform the Substitute. As he lands, Tom glances back at his opponent, and groans as he sees his work made useless, all at once. Sana, meanwhile, watches the scene play out before her, her eyes periodically darting over to the hole Sceptile has left behind, now that he's rooting around underground. Sana considers her options for a while, decides it would be more or less impossible for her to arc a Sludge Bomb all the way underground, and so decides to try curling into a ball. It makes her feel better.

Tom, deciding that Venusaur is a lost cause at this point, turns his attention to attacking Sceptile. Apparently, the pokémon has dug a hole; that's fine, it's nothing that Touabeld Ninjaspirit Tom can't handle. Or so he thinks, as he leaps back up into the air, angling his jump and landing clearly in the hole Sceptile has made...and hitting the ground. Tom glances around the little alcove his opponent has created, and sees said opponent gracefully twirling in a ritualistic dance, the space he's dug out being just barely large enough for the operation. Before Tom can react any further, Sceptile finishes his Swords Dance, eyes opening and immediately fixing on the Treecko who's invaded his lair. At this, Tom quickly reconsiders his position; he's lost his momentum anyhow, and this doesn't seem like a good spot to be in.

Sana, keeping an eye out as she continues to practice curling into a ball, sees Tom dive into the hole, and for the brief moment he spends down there, she notices Venusaur preparing another Venoshock, and turning towards the hole in preparation. Sana doesn't have nearly enough time to uncurl and shout a warning of some sort; the moment Tom hops out of the hole, Venusaur is ready for him, releasing a spray of horrifically toxic venom whose effect is only exacerbated by the poison still flowing through Tom's blood. The Venoshock slams right into Tom, leaving him sprawled on the grass, panting and struggling to regain his composure.

Thankfully, doing so doesn't take him too long. Sana continues to curl, both appreciating the feeling of security the gesture gives her and anticipating an attack from Sceptile any moment now. She watches as Tom shakes himself off and, after a brief jump and ricochet off of a tree, rockets back into Sceptile's hole, this time at a better angle. But his opponent has prepared for this; once again, Tom hits flat ground, and this time Sceptile is nowhere to be seen. Just to be safe, Tom ignores the conspicuous hole on the other side of Sceptile's little underground chamber, and once again jumps out of the miniature cavern. The moment he does, Venusaur lets out another attack - the flower on her back springs open, and from it erupts a storm of flower petals. This isn't a dance, though, it's more of a blizzard. 

Sana steels herself as the attack washes over her, relying partly on her type advantage and partly on her increased defenses to endure the storm of surprisingly sharp petals. Tom is not quite so lucky; the Treecko, though more prepared than last time, takes the brunt of the attack. He doesn't have a poison affinity like Sana does, and he also hasn't been curling up defensively for the so he isn't nearly as resilient. Still, he manages to stay on his feet even as the attack washes over him. What he's less prepared for is the roar Venusaur lets out as the attack comes to a close; it serves as a signal for Sceptile to burst out of the ground beneath Sana, tossing the Ivysaur through the air. But Sana is, at least a little bit, prepared for the attack – she manages to catch herself in the air before getting thrown too far off-course, using her vines to retreat back to the ground as Sceptile gracefully jumps back to its own side of the battlefield. A glance at her ally confirms to Sana that her team is in kind of rough shape; but the battle isn't lost yet.

*End of Round 3*

Blue Corner

Sana – Ivysaur () @ Metronome
*Health:* 32%
*Energy:* 65%
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Doing all right, but unsure if that's enough.
*Status:* Defense +3.
*Actions:* Defense Curl x3


Touabeld Ninjaspirit Tom – Treecko ()
*Health:* 10% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 54%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* *Unburden*
*Condition:* Extremely frustrated; angry at himself.
*Status:* Unburden activated. Attack +3. Badly poisoned (3%). 
*Commands:* Acrobatics @ Venusaur ~ Acrobatics @ Sceptile x2

Red Corner





Venusaur () @ Leaf Stone
*Health:* 10% \ 89%
*Energy:* 58%
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Ability:* Chlorophyll
*Condition:* Ready to get this battle over with.
*Status:* Protected by Substitute. 8xp. 
*Actions:* Substitute (10%) ~ Venoshock @ Tom ~ Petal Blizzard


Sceptile () 
*Health:* 54%
*Energy:* 54%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* *Unburden*
*Condition:* Quite confident, though still a touch cautious.
*Status:* 8xp. Unburden activated. Protected by Safeguard
*Commands:* Dig (down) ~ Swords Dance ~ Dig (up) @ Sana​
Arena Notes
~Grassy Terrain is in effect.
~A Miracle Seed lies somewhere in the grass in the middle of the battlefield.
~A Lucky Egg lies in the grass near Venusaur, in danger of being stepped on.

Referee Notes
~As always, if you see anything off with the calcs, please tell me and I'll fix it as soon as possible.
~I'm going to say Sceptile was able to make itself enough space down there to Swords Dance, but it took extra energy for Dig
~Also, I'm saying that Grassy Terrain does apply underground, since, well, y'know, that's kind of where the terrain is. Different case than up in the trees.
~Tom's Poison damage made him hit the damage cap.

Next Round
~Eifie commands for Sceptile and Venusaur
~Sandstone-Shadow and sanderidge issue commands for Sana and Toubaled Ninjaspirit Tom



Spoiler: Action Log / Calcs



_Speed Order: Sceptile (240) > Tom (140) > Venusaur (80) > Sana (60)_
Action 1
~Sceptile Digs down, for 4% energy
~Tom uses Acrobatics at Venusaur, for 7% energy
~Venusaur's Substitute takes the attack, and is destroyed
~Venusaur uses Substitute, for 10% health and 5% energy
~Sana uses Defense Curl, for 1% energy. Sana's Defense increases.
~Sceptile is protected by Safeguard (1%) (1 more action)
~Grassy Terrain restores everyone's health.
Action 2
~Sceptile uses Swords Dance, for 2% energy
~Sceptile's Attack sharply increases
~Tom uses Acrobatics at Sceptile for 7% energy, but the attack misses.
~Venusaur uses Venoshock on Tom, dealing 24% damage for 7% energy
~Sana uses Defense Curl, for 1% energy. Sana's Defense increases.
~Sceptile is no longer protected by Safeguard.
~Grassy Terrain restores everyone's health.
Action 3
~Sceptile waits patiently.
~Tom uses Acrobatics at Sceptile for 7% energy, but the attack misses
~Venusaur waits patiently. 
~Sana uses Defense Curl, for 1% energy. Sana's Defense increases
~Venusaur uses Petal Blizzard, for 5Base - 1Item = 4% energy, dealing 9Base * 1.25STAB * 1.33Terrain * 0.5Type * 0.67Boost * .75Spread + 2EXP + 1Item = 5% damage to Sana, and 9Base * 1.25STAB * 1.33Terrain * 0.67Type + 2EXP + 1Item = 10% damage to Tom
~Sceptile uses Dig on Sana, dealing 8Base * 0.67Boost + 2EXP = 7% damage for 2% energy
~Grassy Terrain restores everyone's health.
~Tom takes 3% damage from poison (capped)
Summary
~Sana's Health: 42Init + 3Grassy Terrain - 6Petal Blizzard - 7Dig = 32%
~Sana's Energy: 76Init - 1x3Defense Curl = 65%
~Tom's Health: 42Init - 24Venoshock - 10Petal Blizzard - 3Poison+ 3Grassy Terrain = 10% (CAPPED)
~Tom's Energy: 75Init - 7*3Acrobatics = 54%
~Venusaur's Health: 96Init - 10Substitute + 3Grassy Terrain = 89%
~Venusaur's Energy: 70Init - 5Substitute - 7Venoshock - 4Petal Blizzard= 54%
~Venusaur's Substitute's Health: 4Init - 10Acrobatics + 10Substitute = 10%
~Sceptile's Health: 51Init + 3Grassy Terrain = 54%
~Sceptile's Energy: 63Init - 4Dig (Down) - 2Swords Dance - 2Dig (Up) - 1Safeguard = 54%


----------



## Eifie

I command first, right?


----------



## Superbird

Yes, that's right. Gosh, how did I miss that? I definitely thought I got that detail. ugh, I need to get better.


----------



## Eifie

Excellent work, both of you. Sceptile, you've got a huge speed advantage on Tom, so just finish him off with *Aerial Ace*. If he's protecting/detecting, then target Sana with *Acrobatics* instead. If she's unhittable, *Swords Dance* again. Keep this up until Tom goes down.

Venusaur: Let's *Knock Off* Sana's Metronome; if she's not holding it anymore when you go to attack her, use *Sludge Bomb* instead, and if you can't hit her use *Safeguard*, *Reflect*, *Light Screen* on the first, second, and third actions respectively.

Sceptile: *Aerial Ace @ Tom / Acrobatics @ Sana / Swords Dance x3*
Venusaur: *Knock Off @ Sana / Sludge Bomb @ Sana / Safeguard ~ Knock Off @ Sana / Sludge Bomb @ Sana / Reflect ~ Knock Off @ Sana / Sludge Bomb @ Sana / Light Screen*


----------



## sanderidge

okay, tom! i believe in you. i also believe that you're severely toxic poisoned and you're gonna go down real soon, but we'll make the best of it while we last, i guess.

first, we're gonna *quick attack onto sceptile's back*. in fact, try the back of his head if you can, but most importantly try your very damndest to _settle in a spot where sceptile can't hit you_. if you're hit that's very bad! 

then, during the second action, *move up to the back of sceptile's neck, or onto his face,* and let out your best *grasswhistle*. if you can't grasswhistle for whatever reason, then do the same thing but *flash*. 

if sceptile falls asleep and you're still alive, then hit him real good with *frustration* on the last attack - claw at his face, or eyes, or whatever. if you feel like you can't do that and sceptile is asleep anyway, *giga drain for health*. if sceptile is not asleep, *grasswhistle*.

good luck my small ninja. you will get to evolve anyway.

*quick attack (onto sceptile's back) ~ move onto sceptile's face/neck + grasswhistle/flash ~ frustration/giga drain(health)/grasswhistle*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

OKAY SANA WHAT DO WE HAVE TO LOSE, AMIRIGHT

Let Venusaur's Knock Off hit you (sorry! not much we can do to avoid it anyway), then use *Flash* on Sceptile. Once Tom is in position in the second action, use *Bind to secure Tom to Sceptile's face*. Do whatever you have to to *maintain this bind* on action three, and if you can concentrate enough to do both (you can pick up a leaf, Sana, I believe in you), *Grass Whistle* at Sceptile if he's not asleep, or Venusaur if he is. 

GIVE IT YOUR ALL, SANA! ASCEND!

*(wait) Flash @ Sceptile ~ Bind Tom to Sceptile's face ~ maintain Bind+Grass Whistle @ Sceptile/Grass Whistle @ Venusaur*


----------

